
More Proof Dual-Screen Laptops Are Coming - alexandros
http://mashable.com/2009/10/06/dual-screen-laptop-video/
======
khafra
Are coming? Are here: [http://jkontherun.com/2009/01/22/quick-impressions-of-
the-le...](http://jkontherun.com/2009/01/22/quick-impressions-of-the-
lenovo-w700ds-portable-workstation/)

